# Une solution pour Mail et Gmail liés par Imap



## ange (25 Octobre 2008)

Il sagit là de la description de ce que jai mis en place, pour de ne plus avoir le dossier blanc [Gmail] et ses sous-répertoires, ni de pastilles avec le nombre de mails non lus à leur niveau lorsquon est en IMAP entre Gmail et Mail.

Dans le principe, il sagit dutiliser Préfixe du chemin IMAP dans longlet Avancé des préférences du compte. Dans ce cas, Mail naffiche que les dossiers dont le nom commencent par ce chemin. De même, si vous ne voulez pas voir des mails dans Mail, il suffit quils naient pas de libellés commençant par le préfixe choisi !
Ensuite on peut aussi faire des correspondances explicites entre les dossiers de son compte et les dossiers spéciaux de Mail cest-à-dire Brouillons, messages envoyés, Corbeille et Courrier indésirables via le menu BAL/Utiliser cette boîte aux lettres pour.

Comment faire ?

Personnellement, jutilise beaucoup Mail et moins Gmail. Jai donc choisi de mettre le mot clef [Imap] comme préfixe des dossiers que je veux voir depuis Mail. (ce préfixe est en fait assez moche lorsquon utilise Gmail, mais il a lavantage dêtre clair et court)

Donc :
1) je désactive mon compte sur Mail (décocher Activer ce compte).
2) sous Gmail, dans modifier les libellés, je mets [Imap]/ devant chaque libellé que je veux voir dans un Dossier dans Mail. Il est possible de faire des sous-rep (vu ainsi dans Mail) en faisant [Imap]/Dossier niveau 1/Dossier niveau 2 .....
3) dans Mail, dans les préférences du compte, je mets  [Imap] (sans /) dans Préfixe du chemin IMAP
4) dans Mail, jactive le compte. Attendre un peu que la synchro se fasse.

Remarques : Il se peut quun dossier vide [Gmail] apparaisse au niveau des dossiers. Vérifier quil est bien vide et simplement le supprimer.
Il se peut aussi que des dossiers se créent dans sur mon mac, par exemple au niveau des nouveaux ToDo. Ne les utilisant pas, je nai pas cherché à les gérer, je les ai simplement supprimés, mais je pense quon doit pouvoir les gérer de même. 

5) voir ajouter [Imap]/Sent messages aux messages que je veux voir comme ayant été envoyés depuis Mail, en utilisant la menu BAL/Utiliser cette boîte aux lettres pour/Messages envoyés

A noter, (Bug ou normal ?) : quand on définit un répertoire comme étant la boite Messages envoyés par BAL/Utiliser cette boîte aux lettres pour, loption conserver une copie sur le serveur des messages envoyés dans les pref se retrouve cochée !!! ( et inversement..). Je nai pas trouvé dexplications...

Merci à Galen (et sa page http://luciddesign.co.nz/2008/7/21/how-to-set-up-apple-mail-for-better-gmail-imap-support où les bases de cette astuce ont été trouvées)

En espérant avoir aidé tout ceux qui utilisent Gmail et Mail et qui ne veulent plus avoir de mail non lus dans les dossiers du bas !!


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2008)

bonjour
ce qui aurait été malin  c'est de poster ce tuto
dans le  sujet 100 % dédié existant déjà
 histoire de ne pas éparpiller 
( sujet qui d'ailleurs contient déjà tout ou partie de ces bidouilles)
là
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/imap-pour-gmail-191038.html


----------



## ange (25 Octobre 2008)

m'ouais.
Si le modérateur ne peut faire un transfert de mon post dans la discussion citée, je peux le copier  en effet. (mais doublon...)
Par contre, j'ai essayé de faire une version résumée des actions (qui ne sont pas explicite non plus dans la longue discussion), et une réponse telle que celle-ci ne motive pas à refaire ce genre de tuto... :hein:


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2008)

mais ca te motivera pour suivre les règles du forum
( chercher un sujet préexistant avant d'en créer un)
en plus c'est du bon sens


----------



## ange (25 Octobre 2008)

De pire en pire, tu es vraiment désagréable dans ton discours. (et tu parles de suivre les règles du forum...). 
Cela ne t'arrive  jamais de faire une erreur ? de cliquer sur "nouveau" au lieu de "répondre" par exemple. D'ailleurs, si tu lis réellement ma réponse, je propose au modérateur de remettre mon post dans la discussion initiale, et de supprimer cette discussion, où tes messages n'apportent rien au sujet. (ni mes deux derniers messages)


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2008)

c'est ca je suis désagréable...
c'est sans doute pour ca que j'ai une grosse barre verte d'appreciation positive
passons

maintenant je peux aussi te le faire facon " zentils zamis du web quelle est super la communauté"

waow super ton sujet à toi que t'as fait

tiens je vais aussi mettre des smileys



content?


----------



## plogoff (25 Octobre 2008)

Entre nous, une barre disco bien remplie n'est pas un gage de bonne humeur permanente...


----------

